
Is this how we should use the internet? - r_singh
http://www.wikihow.com/Effectively-Use-Internet-Time
======
r_singh
I've been thinking about this for a while, scattered thoughts, in the little
time we give ourselves in between of life (following our routines without
thinking).

I'm 22 and it's safe to say that I know a lot of people who spend a lot of
time on the internet everyday without really thinking about why they do so...

Reading a little into behavioral science, I can't help but think that the
internet/smartphone is a double edged sword. We still don't pay enough for
enough software in relation to how much of our time we spend on it (obviously
because we're the product and most internet companies have extremely high
incentives to keep us using their software without really thinking about it).

I feel strongly about the above and feel like I need to do something about it.
If there are people who resonate with me and perhaps could help me out on what
is the correct way to use the internet?

TL;DR - How do I use the internet correctly and gain control of my habits to
control how I use my time?

